# normales Bier oder Mixzeugs ?



## Wolfmania (17. März 2011)

Moin, da wir in der Arbeit darüber diskutiert haben, frage ich Euch mal: lieber normales Bier oder doch lieber ein Mix-Zeug ? Unsere "Jung-Kollegen" unter 25 finden natürlich diese Mixsachen besser - würg :-)


----------



## TheGui (17. März 2011)

ich trink beides gern : /

würde es aber nur 1 davon geben würde ich mich für reines Bier entscheiden!


----------



## Tilbie (17. März 2011)

Miche NIEMALS ein Bier. NIEMALS!


----------



## Dominau (17. März 2011)

Kein Mischzeug.
Paar sachen gehn, aber das hängt einem dann doch ausm hals raus wenn man paar mehr getrunken hat.


----------



## Kafka (17. März 2011)

Bier pur natürlich! Ich lasse mir höchstens noch Desperados gefallen, aber das Andere gemixte Zeug geht garnicht.


----------



## Olliruh (17. März 2011)

Also auf Partys trink ich immer dieses Mix-Zeug so wie V+ etc. ,weil es schmeckt einfach gut & es ist meistens das einige was es da gibt.

Aber wenn ich mit guten Kumpeln was unternehme gibt es natürlich nur normales Bier.
Naja eig trink ich aber nur das was schmeckt, und ich finde die Diskusion auch Albern das normales Bier ja ach so männlich ist & Mix-Bier ekelig ist.


----------



## Dropz (17. März 2011)

Außer desperados nur pures bier


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. März 2011)

Nur Pur!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2011)

Auf Partys meist Mixzeugs, da aber auch nur an Mangel an Alternativen. (Becks findet man ja ab und zu, ansonsten Lemon und co.) 

Im Pub (Guiness  ) oder privat dann aber Pur.


----------



## S.E.Lain (17. März 2011)

Normales Bier/Pils schmeckt einfach scheiße xD
Wenn dann Mix das einzige was ungemixt gut schmeckt in dem Bereich ist Weizen


----------



## Arosk (17. März 2011)

Garkein Bier


----------



## Mephaistos82 (17. März 2011)

Whisky Cola mein Favorit


----------



## Alion (17. März 2011)

Mephaistos82 schrieb:


> Whisky Cola mein Favorit


Und was hat das jetzt mit Bier zu tun?

Ich bin ja aufgeschlossen gegenüber neuen Sachen aber bis jetzt hat noch keines der Bier-Mischgetränke die ich probiert habe überzeugt.
Wer das trinken will bitteschön aber ich bevorzuge mein Bier ungemischt.


----------



## Tabuno (17. März 2011)

Im Moment mag ich lieber Mixbier.


----------



## Caps-lock (17. März 2011)

Ich trinke keinen Alkohol und ich finde das Mischzeugs albern ^^.
Für mich wirkt das immer so wie: Alkohol schmeckt mir nicht und wenn ich den mit genug Zuckerwasser mixe, dann kann ich lecker besoffen werden.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. März 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Für mich wirkt das immer so wie: Alkohol schmeckt mir nicht und wenn ich den mit genug Zuckerwasser mixe, dann kann ich lecker besoffen werden.



Seh ich genauso.

Is wie die Raucher die auffm Boden spuckn um den schlechten "Geschmack" loszuwerden -.-


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. März 2011)

Wenn ich schon angetrunken bin nurnoch Bier.
Davor halt was grad vorhanden ist.

Abwechselnd.


----------



## Davatar (17. März 2011)

Bier misch man nicht.


...Die Mexikaner mischen Bier ja gerne mal mit Tomatensaft oder kippen Salz ins Bier rein o_O Sowas konnt ich da nie trinken, viel zu eklig!


----------



## Tabuno (17. März 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich trinke keinen Alkohol und ich finde das Mischzeugs albern ^^.
> Für mich wirkt das immer so wie: Alkohol schmeckt mir nicht und wenn ich den mit genug Zuckerwasser mixe, dann kann ich lecker besoffen werden.


Stimmt, man sollte Mischbier verurteilen, da es schmeckt.


----------



## Stanglnator (17. März 2011)

Gepanschtes Bier ist böses Bier!


----------



## Ellesmere (17. März 2011)

Bier pur. Ich mochte früher auch nie Alster-also jetzt auch nicht ^^


----------



## hackle (17. März 2011)

bin generell "purist" oder wie man das nennt^^
beim bier seh ichs genau so wie beim whisky... wenns was gutes ist nicht verdünnen.
0815 zeug darf auch mal verunstalltet werden


----------



## MasterXoX (17. März 2011)

Quellwasser mit Kohlensäure.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. März 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Gepanschtes Bier ist böses Bier!



Das.
Sieht scheiße aus (blaues Bier? WTF!), schmeckt wie Rattenpisse und verleitet Kinder zum Trinken.


----------



## Fipsin (17. März 2011)

ir fehlt die Option finde beides gut


----------



## Yadiz (17. März 2011)

Wenn dann Mixzeugs.

Aber Milch is eh viel besser. Coole Leute trinken auf Partys NUR Milch!


----------



## schneemaus (17. März 2011)

Ich halt das so wie Yadiz. Mal abgesehen von der Milch. Aber wenn ich mal ein Bier trinke, weil kein Wein oder Met oder Bacardi etc. da ist, dann gemischt mit Cola oder so. Aber dieses Bier mit Energy oder "KiBa-Weizen" find ich extremst widerlich.

Das einzige Bier, das ich pur trinke, ist Eisgrubbräu.

Aber da ich sowieso sehr, sehr selten Alkohol trinke, trink ich dann halt eher n Weinchen oder nen Met.


----------



## Tabuno (17. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das.
> Sieht scheiße aus (blaues Bier? WTF!), schmeckt wie Rattenpisse und verleitet Kinder zum Trinken.


Schlimm, da ja 2,5 % mächtig viel ist. Die Jugendlichen sollten lieber normales Bier trinken.


----------



## Landerson (17. März 2011)

Gruenes Bier ftw. Happy st. Patrick's Day 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (17. März 2011)

> Stimmt, man sollte Mischbier verurteilen, da es schmeckt.



hmmmm

Anscheinend müssen hier wieder mal ein paar ernste Worte fallen.
Alkoholmischzeugs verleitet jugendliche dazu sich an Alkohol zu gewöhnen.
Bier schmeckt beim ersten Mal einfach nur grottig und bei mir ist es bei dem einen Mal geblieben.
Trinkt man Dinge die süß schmecken, wird man gegenüber Alkohol weniger sensibel .

Von mir aus kann jeder Bier in vernünftigen Mengen trinken wie er mag und icih besorg natürlich auch für meine Geburtstag Bier.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Gruenes Bier ftw. Happy st. Patrick's Day
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



This.


----------



## tonygt (17. März 2011)

Mephaistos82 schrieb:


> Whisky Cola mein Favorit



Bäh Whiskey Cola hoffe du machst das nur mit Billig Whiskey wie Jack Daniels oder Seven Oaks ^^, 
Trink entweder Bier mix oder Whiskey bzw. andere Spirituosen
Da mir von Pur bier nach 3 schlecht ist und ich net mal Ansatzweise angetrunken.


----------



## Potpotom (17. März 2011)

Stinknormales Bier... panschen mag ich nicht. *sabber*


----------



## Konov (17. März 2011)

Mixbier ist meiner Meinung nach manchmal ganz nett, weil es auch gut schmeckt. Kommt halt auf die Sorte an, manches schmeckt auch zu sehr künstlich.

Ansonsten trinke ich aber richtiges Bier.
Ich bin mittlerweile so dran gewöhnt, dass normales Bier auch gut schmeckt.

Das ist wie mit Kaffee, konnte mich ne Zeit lang nicht dran gewöhnen, hat einfach scheisse geschmeckt. Heute trinke ich jeden Tag mindestens 2 Tassen, allein aus Gewohnheit.


----------



## Wolfmania (17. März 2011)

Fipsin schrieb:


> ir fehlt die Option finde beides gut



Das ist Absicht...!


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Schlimm, da ja 2,5 % mächtig viel ist. Die Jugendlichen sollten lieber normales Bier trinken.



Genau da liegt das Problem. Geringe Prozentzahl und süßer Geschmack ==> Gewöhnung an Alkohol, man greift irgendwann auch zu kräftigeren Zeug.

@ Topic: 

Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen gar kein Bier bzw. allgemein Alkohol.


----------



## Sabito (17. März 2011)

Ich trinke eig alles an Bier, bevorzuge aber das pure Bier, wobei ich mein selbstgepanschtes Zeug (Zutaten sage ich lieber nicht) lieber trinke, schmeckt zwar nicht besonders gut, macht mich aber trinkfest, denn ich will nem Kumpel von mir zeigen will, dass ich derjenige bin der am meisten schlucken kann bevor ich umkippe.  

Edit: das eine Mal ist mir eine Zutat ausgegangen und ich musste was anderes mit reinkippen, das Zeug hat so übel geschmeckt das ich mich fast sofort wieder übergeben hätte.


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich trinke eig alles an Bier, bevorzuge aber das pure Bier, wobei ich mein selbstgepanschtes Zeug (Zutaten sage ich lieber nicht) lieber trinke, schmeckt zwar nicht besonders gut, macht mich aber trinkfest, denn ich will nem Kumpel von mir zeigen will, dass ich derjenige bin der am meisten schlucken kann bevor ich umkippe.



Bitte lass das Ironie sein, bitte...

Wenn nein: Beim Alkohol geht es ja voll darum, wie "trinkfest" man ist.


----------



## Cold Play (17. März 2011)

also am liebsten trinke ich ein schönes weizen (wenn man mich glücklich machen möchte dann von schöfferhofer) aber gegen mixgetränke habe ich auch nichts einzuwenden. besonders das bananen- und kirschbier kann man ganz gut trinken wenn es draussen heiß ist und man grillt^^

p.s. würde ja abstimmen, aber wie geschrieben trinke ich beides^^


----------



## Tabuno (17. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau da liegt das Problem. Geringe Prozentzahl und süßer Geschmack ==> Gewöhnung an Alkohol, man greift irgendwann auch zu kräftigeren Zeug.


Das würde man irgendwann sowieso, und da der hochprozentige Alkohol den Jugendlichen nicht schmeckt wird es mit Cola vermischt... und das ist dann wohl etwas schlimmer als Mischbier.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2011)

Bier (nach dem Reinheitsgebot) ist eine Kunstform, es ist wie malen, schreiben oder singen.
In einem Gedicht von Göthe krakelt auch keiner rum, damit es beser klingt.

Ich bin der Aufassung das Personen die irgendetwas, was auch immer, in ein Bier kippen streng bestraft werden müssten

Sie sollten z.B. unter Aufsicht 5l warmes belgisches Kirschbier trinken müssen.
(Und nicht lachen, sowas gibts!)

Prost


----------



## tonygt (17. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Bier (nach dem Reinheitsgebot) ist eine Kunstform, es ist wie malen, schreiben oder singen.
> In einem Gedicht von Göthe krakelt auch keiner rum, damit es beser klingt.
> 
> Ich bin der Aufassung das Personen die irgendetwas, was auch immer, in ein Bier kippen streng bestraft werden müssten
> ...



Das mit Göthe würde ich so aber nich unterstreichen es gibt durch aus viele Werke von vergangen Künsterln die aufgeriffen wurde und aus denen etwas neues Geschaffen wurde.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das mit Göthe würde ich so aber nich unterstreichen es gibt durch aus viele Werke von vergangen Künsterln die aufgeriffen wurde und aus denen etwas neues Geschaffen wurde.



Ohja das ist immer möglich, nur braucht die Welt das neue wenn das alte schon perfekt war?


----------



## Deathstyle (17. März 2011)

Ich bin 22 und bevorzuge normales Pils - allerdings da relativ wählerisch.
Das einzige was ich mal mix' ist halt nen Diesel.


----------



## Wayne o_O (17. März 2011)

ich hab jez einfach mal für normales bier gestimmt, ich trink extrem gern dunkles bier ;D
aber in der regel (weil ich meist spontan kaufe, und da oft nich so die auswahl is) trink ich halt auch gemischtes, nich alles
aber einige schmecken schon ganz nett (schöfferhofer kaktusfeige im ruderboot bei 30°C hachja... )
sonst klassisches zeug wie radler oder berliner weiße mit schuss^^


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2011)

Mittlerweile nur noch pur, am ehesten Becks oder Oxx. Wobei ich eigentlich eher selten Bier trinke, wenn es was besseres gibt. 

Morgan, Bacardi, Malibu <3


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (17. März 2011)

ich trink dosenbier mein leben gern  schloss export xDD


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. März 2011)

Bananenweiße


----------



## Edou (17. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Genau solche Leute wie du sind der Grund, dass ich keinen Alkohol trinke, schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Wer am meisten verträgt, ist der coolste, auch wenn sie trotzdem am Ende der Party alle besoffen im Dreck liegen, tagelangen Kater haben und plötzlich nackt im Internet vertreten sind. Aber es ist doch COOOL!
> 
> Die normalen Genießer, die ich durchaus nicht verurteile, sterben langsam aus.


Unterschreibe ich so.


----------



## Schlupp (17. März 2011)

Faxe ftw 
und zu späterer Stunde dann 7-jährigen Havanna^^


----------



## teppichleiste (17. März 2011)

N halbes Misch-Bier und mir wird kotzübel. Kein witz leute


----------



## Deanne (17. März 2011)

Ich trinke recht wenig Alkohol und daher auch sehr selten Bier. Zudem vertrage ich es, im Vergleich zu anderen alkoholischen Getränken, auch recht schlecht. 
Mir wird davon sehr schnell übel und ich bekomme Kopfschmerzen, das muss nicht sein. Wenn ich mal ein Bier trinke, dann aber pur, die ganzen Mixgetränke schmecken mir nicht und man merkt weniger schnell, wann man genug hat.


----------



## Firun (17. März 2011)

Reines Bier, Dunkel,Trüb und Zimmertemperatur, perfekt für mich.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. März 2011)

Nichts von beiden, weil ich beides noch nie getrunken habe und trinken werde.


----------



## asmolol (17. März 2011)

man trinkt das was da ist.



aber wenn man selber einkauft dürfte es nur das "richtige" bier sein.


----------



## Jaytonic (17. März 2011)

Eigentlich nur pures Bier ausser im Sommer beim Grillen, da darf es auch ein Radler sein.
Bei einem Geschäftsessen o.ä. auch nur ein Radler oder ein alkoholfreies Weißbier, man will ja einen klaren Kopf bewahren.


----------



## llcool13 (17. März 2011)

Bier. Diesen Mixkram mochte ich noch nie. Das schmeckt meistens wie Spüli.


----------



## Berserkius (17. März 2011)

Diesel hmmmmmmm.........


----------



## Petersburg (17. März 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Bier ist böses Bier!



Und deswegen trinke ich kein Bier und/oder andere Alkoholische Getränke


----------



## EisblockError (17. März 2011)

Trinke nicht so gerne kinderbier alá V+ irgendwas 

Allerdings ziehe ich an heißen Tagen ein Radler mal gerne einem normalen vor.


----------



## schattental (17. März 2011)

trinke kaum bier und wenn dann zum grillen im sommer sowas frisches wie becks lemon oder becksd ice oder radler...
ansonsten trink ich hauptsächlich wodka.pur oder gemischt


----------



## Legendary (17. März 2011)

Paulaner Weißbier, Augustiner Helles und Heineken ftw!

Mischbier ist der größte Dreck auf Erden <3


----------



## 666Anubis666 (17. März 2011)

Nur pures Kölsch 

Liegt aber an der herkunft! 
Mischgetränke... mh... ich bin da nicht so der fan von!


----------



## Schrottinator (17. März 2011)

Seit meinem ersten Semester trinke ich kein Guiness mehr, wenn Kommilitonen in der Nähe sind (ich kann auch nichts mehr grünes anziehen). Der einzige Mix, den ich wirklich mag ist Radler. Sonst muss es pur sein. Dafür mag ich aber mehrere Sorten.


----------



## Sabito (17. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Genau solche Leute wie du sind der Grund, dass ich keinen Alkohol trinke, schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Wer am meisten verträgt, ist der coolste, auch wenn sie trotzdem am Ende der Party alle besoffen im Dreck liegen, tagelangen Kater haben und plötzlich nackt im Internet vertreten sind. Aber es ist doch COOOL!




Ich zähle mal die Gelegenheiten auf bei den ich trinke:
1. Silvester (das eine Glas Sekte)
2.Geb meines Kumpels, gibt dann 24 Flaschen Mischbier für 4 Leute 
3. Vll 2x im Monat ne Flasche Bier

Ich gehe zu keiner Party (rofl was soll ich da?), ich weiß wo meine Grenze liegt (mein Selbstmix hats mir gezeigt wo die Grenze liegt).


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2011)

Ich muss meine Aussage übrigens relativieren.
es gibt eine Ausnahme, eine einzige und das ist die hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*verneig*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. März 2011)

Ich finde es super, dass ein großer Teil unserer Community klar GEGEN Saufen bis zum Umfallen ist. Trotzdem bitte ich, persönliche Angriffe und Flames in dieser Richtung einzustellen. 

BTT: Als Wahl-Engländer trinke ich natürlich Guiness. Kommt so raus, wie es reinkommt.


----------



## Olliruh (17. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> BTT: Als Wahl-Engländer trinke ich natürlich Guiness. Kommt so raus, wie es reinkommt.



& was mit Ale oder wie das Zeugs heißt ?


----------



## Sugarwarlock (17. März 2011)

Ich wusste nicht, was ich anklicken soll. Ich mag das Mischzeugs nicht aber trinke auch nicht so gerne Bier (wobei ich gegen nen schönes Guinness sag ich aber auch nichts). Bin mehr der Schnapps typ. Ich hab keine Lust so oft aufs Klo zu gehen und irgentwie spühre ich Schnaps sofort im Kopf und weiß daher, wann Schluss ist. Hab noch nie von Alkohol kotzen müssen und hatte auch noch nie einen kater =) Das soll mir mal ein 19. jähriger nachmachen!^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> & was mit Ale oder wie das Zeugs heißt ?



Das ist einfach nur ein Sammelbegriff für obergäriges Bier.


----------



## Beckenblockade (17. März 2011)

Grundsätzlich erstmal nur ungepanschtes Bier. 

Wenn ich aber in einer gewissen Kneipe in Duisburg bin, die um die 200 versch. Biersorten aus aller Welt feil hält, mogelt sich doch auch mal ein Kastanien/Nougat/Hanf/Chili/... -bier darunter. Man muss ja schließlich das Angebot vollkommen auskosten.
Zweite Ausnahme stellt dann das großartige Bier mit hauseigenem Met aus einem ambientigen Neusser Etablissement dar - gar köstlich.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. März 2011)

Ich trink mich am liebsten durch die verschiedenen Kölsch-Sorten die in den Kölner kneipen so angeboten werden. Da sind manchmal echt exotische Sorten bei, wenn man bedenkt das sie alle aus der gleichen Gattung stammen. Neulich hab ich aber auch Dunkel- und Schwarzbiere für mich entdeckt, seit mein Vater mir ein Störtebecker von Rügen mitgebracht hat.
Aber mein absolutes Lieblingsbier habe ich damals in Prag getrunken. Ein Budweiser Budvar Premium Lager. Gott, dieses Bier war ein absolutes Geschmackserlebnis von dem ich noch meinen Enkeln erzählen werde.

Mit 14, 15 Hab ich mit meinen Freunden auch immer das Mix-Zeug getrunken. Heute will es mir aber nicht mehr so recht schmecken. Der Geschmack vom eigentlichen Bier wird total überlagert oder geht gar ganz unter.


----------



## Deanne (17. März 2011)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich erstmal nur ungepanschtes Bier.
> 
> Wenn ich aber in einer gewissen Kneipe in Duisburg bin, die um die 200 versch. Biersorten aus aller Welt feil hält, mogelt sich doch auch mal ein Kastanien/Nougat/Hanf/Chili/... -bier darunter. Man muss ja schließlich das Angebot vollkommen auskosten.



Finkenkrug! Da war ich auch schon öfters. :-)


----------



## Ennia (18. März 2011)

Guinness, dieses jaucheähnliche Gesöff? Bäh, da greif ich doch lieber ganz klassisch zum Cider (nicht mit Cidre zu verwechseln  ), wenn ich schon in einem Irish Pub bin. Wenn Bier, dann nur pur.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. März 2011)

Sorry aber London Pride = Beste.


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich gehe zu keiner Party (rofl was soll ich da?)




Feiern? O_o

Muss ja nicht automatisch mit Komasaufen enden. Und ist ja toll dass du deine Grenze zu kennen meinst, aber das weiß ich auch ohne irgendein selbstgepanschtes Zeug zu trinken in dem weiß-ich-was drin ist.


----------



## Haxxler (18. März 2011)

Ich halte von dem ganzen Mixgedöns eigentlich garnichts. Ich will doch immerhin Bier schmecken, wenn ich Bier trinken will. Sonst würde ich es doch garnicht erst trinken wollen würden tun. Äh ja.


----------



## Potpotom (18. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Bier (nach dem Reinheitsgebot) ist eine Kunstform, es ist wie malen, schreiben oder singen.
> In einem Gedicht von Göthe krakelt auch keiner rum, damit es beser klingt.
> 
> Ich bin der Aufassung das Personen die irgendetwas, was auch immer, in ein Bier kippen streng bestraft werden müssten
> ...


Kriek... und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, das wird tatsächlich ab und an so, also warm, getrunken bei etwaigen Trinkspielchen, wenn auch keine 5 Liter. ^^


----------



## skyline930 (18. März 2011)

Die "guten", "teuren" Mixsachen schmecken mir besser. Bspw. Oettinger geht gar nicht o.O
Aber prinzipiell beides gern.


----------



## ego1899 (18. März 2011)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Normales Bier/Pils schmeckt einfach scheiße xD
> Wenn dann Mix das einzige was ungemixt gut schmeckt in dem Bereich ist Weizen




Boah was ist mit deinen Geschmacksnerven? Bäh Weizen is so abartig. Kein Wunder das du lieber Kinderbier trinkst...

Also ich sag auch:

Nur pur! Ein schönes kaltes Pils an einem heißen Sommertag mmmhh. Sogar als Frau verabscheue ich dieses blasphemische Bonbonwasser. Trink aaallerhöchstens mal ein Cola-Bier oder n Becks Ice wenn das richtige noch ungekühlt is...

Am schlimmsten is ja neuerdings dieses Bier mit Energyzeugs... Widerlich.

Tja unsere Jugend besteht halt nur noch aus verweichlichten Memmen. Vodka Redbull und so, pur vertragen sie es doch nich ^^

Genauso wie die ganzen Kiddies in Frankfurt keinen äppler mögen, kann man halt schlecht mischen...

Ihr Mimosen!


----------



## Dominau (18. März 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Paulaner Weißbier, Augustiner Helles und Heineken ftw!
> 
> Mischbier ist der größte Dreck auf Erden <3


Heineken ! 
Wicküler ist auch geil.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Kriek... und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, das wird tatsächlich ab und an so, also warm, getrunken bei etwaigen Trinkspielchen, wenn auch keine 5 Liter. ^^



oder in Berlin auf dem Wéihnachtsmarkt am Breidscheidplatz


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2011)

Schützengarten oder Pinkus.
Mixbier ist sünde, ausser Bananenweizen.


----------



## Quana (19. März 2011)

Hmmm, das ist eine schwierige Frage. 
Eigendlich trinke ich Bier fast nur Gemischt, als Radler (Dunkles-Radler <3).
Aber dieses ganze Becks, V+, etc. Zeug ist einfach widerlich. Würde ich nie trinken. 
Was ich auch noch gerne mag ist das Zeug was man in den Irish Pubs bekommt, keine Ahnung wie das heißt, das ist Helles, Cider und irgendwas mir Kirsche oder so. Schmeckt sehr gut, finde ich, hat aber mit Bier nurnoch wenig zutun.


----------



## Morinas (19. März 2011)

also das becks lemon zeugs wird in pulverform bei beiersdorf hergestelltund wandert dann nach bremen.
wasser und alkohol dazu und fertig ist die bierpansche. schmeckt aber geil die chemie


----------



## jeef (19. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Heineken !
> Wicküler ist auch geil.



Heineken.... niederländische Plörre genau wie ihr ganzes anderes Bier und völlig überteuert.

Bei Wicküler gebe ich dir Recht super Bier besonders wenn man mal 2Kisten kauft (da Preis/Leistung einfach Stimmt)

Vom Standard Bier
1. Jever
2. Hasseröder
3. Flens

Auch super aber nur 0,5er Mönchshof Kellerbier oder Pils gibts leider nicht überall und 0,5 suckt ;O

extravagant und ganz nett www.loeschzwerg.de


Bier mischen ist...... egal welches auch kein Hefe-Mix oder so alles *würg*


----------



## Shaila (19. März 2011)

Ganz klar gemischt.

Licher X ist das Beste.


----------



## Haner (9. Juni 2011)

Also meine Lieblingsbiersorten sind Augustiner Edelstoff und beim Pils Valley Lager Bier.
Ein wahres Erlebnis, und gut zum feiern. 
Mischzeugs eher ungern, nur wenn nichts anderes mehr da ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2011)

Hopfenextrakt ist der Untergang des Reinheitsgebots.

Ich achte momentan darauf das in meinem Pils nur richtiger Hopfen verwendet wird.. derzeit KöPi, Veltins, Lübzer, Holsten und Astra.


----------



## Lari (9. Juni 2011)

Wasn das für ne Frage? Oo
"Trinken sie ihren Kaffee schwarz oder darf man ihnen reinpissen?" So klingt das 
Ganz klar reinstes Bier.
Bitburger, Becks, Schulten Bräu wenn Dosenbier her muss


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Wasn das für ne Frage? Oo
> "Trinken sie ihren Kaffee schwarz oder darf man ihnen reinpissen?" So klingt das
> Ganz klar reinstes Bier.



xD

Ich hab Einbecker vergessen wie konnt ich nur. Einbecker Brauherren = das zweitbeste Pils in Deutschland!


----------



## Jordin (9. Juni 2011)

<<< "Bitterschmecker"
Deshalb nur Gepanscht.


----------



## Rayon (9. Juni 2011)

Bier Pur. genau wie manchen edlen Whisky, ansonsten Whisky/Cola


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2011)

1. Guiness
2. Killkenny
3. Schlosser (Discounter-Marke, kostet 35 ct die Dose. 5,4 %, fürs "aufwärmen" sehr gut  )
4. Becks


----------



## Fenris973 (10. Juni 2011)

495 Jahre Reinheitsgebot .... und ihr Kippt Cola rein .....


----------



## Valdrasiala (10. Juni 2011)

1. Bananenweizen
2. Guinness
3. Becks
4. Becks Grapefruit

Ist also beides dabei ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Juni 2011)

Haner schrieb:


> Also meine Lieblingsbiersorten sind Augustiner Edelstoff



sehr gute Wahl der Herr :-)


----------



## xdave78 (10. Juni 2011)

Iiihh..Alk.


----------



## asmolol (10. Juni 2011)

n alsterwasser zum grillen und schon passts  kann in dem fall auch mit lemon sein - is mir recht egal.


----------



## Silenzz (10. Juni 2011)

Mir persönlich schmecken die spanischen Biere sehr gut, also Corona, Desperados etc., sonst immer wieder gerne mal ein Kölsch oder an ganz heißen Sommertagen auch mal ein Becks Ice


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juni 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Mir persönlich schmecken die spanischen Biere sehr gut, also Corona, Desperados etc., sonst immer wieder gerne mal ein Kölsch oder an ganz heißen Sommertagen auch mal ein Becks Ice




Desperados ist deutsch und Corona ist mexikanisch.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Desperados ist deutsch und Corona ist mexikanisch.



Unerwarteter Lachanfall





Beck's und Veltins, mjamm


----------



## Niklasx (10. Juni 2011)

ich trinke, wenn ich bier trinke, es nicht gemixt. aber ich trinke es eher selten, und wenn ich es trinke, dann sollte es schon gutes bier sein, weder gut vom fass oder ein leckeres duckstein


----------



## Silenzz (10. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Desperados ist deutsch und Corona ist mexikanisch.


own'd


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juni 2011)

Aja aber wenns mal kein deutsches Bier sein soll dann finde ich auch Corona und London Pride mit am besten.

Err und das mit Desperados wissen die Wenigsten, das es mit Tequila aber trotzdem wenig Bezug zu Spanien hat hätte dir auffallen können


----------



## Silenzz (10. Juni 2011)

Ich sag dir offen und ehrlich, dass mit Corona hab ich selbst verpeilt mir war schon bewusst, dass es aus Südamerika kommt, woher genau wiederum auch nicht, einfach Brain-Afk gewesen. Aber ich weiß erst wegen dir, das Desperados ein Deutsches Bier ist dachte eigentlich, dass wird importiert und ist deshalb so teuer.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juni 2011)

Selfowned würde ich sagen. Ich wusste nur das Desperados in "irgendwasheim" gebraut wird. Es ist Schiltigheim und das liegt in Frankreich. Wo es jetzt erfunden wurde weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls französisch! So!


----------



## Echrion (10. Juni 2011)

Nur normales Bier ist gutes Bier !


----------



## Silenzz (11. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Selfowned würde ich sagen. Ich wusste nur das Desperados in "irgendwasheim" gebraut wird. Es ist Schiltigheim und das liegt in Frankreich. Wo es jetzt erfunden wurde weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls französisch! So!


Immerhin, du gibst es öffentlich bekannt  
Mal weniger Ot:
N Freund von mir hat sich gestern Mixery mit Kirschgeschmack gekauft, ich warne jeden das nicht zu trinken. Schmeckt als hätte man ne Kirsche verwaltigt und die ganze Pampe die bei rauskommt verflüssigt und in das Bier gekippt hätte. Soooooo ekelhaft das Zeug!


----------



## wildrazor09 (11. Juni 2011)

Also mein Lieblingsbier ist V+ Curuba. Pils undso ist mir etwas zu bitter. Ich will aber eh mit Alkoohol aufhöhren, bin 16 und zu alt für sone Kiddyscheiße. Kiffen beeinträchtigt wenigstens nicht den Muskelaufbau (Ich gehe Fitnessstudio) baut keine Gehinzellen ab


----------



## Schiimon (11. Juni 2011)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Also mein Lieblingsbier ist V+ Curuba. Pils undso ist mir etwas zu bitter. Ich will aber eh mit Alkoohol aufhöhren, bin 16 und zu alt für sone Kiddyscheiße. Kiffen beeinträchtigt wenigstens nicht den Muskelaufbau (Ich gehe Fitnessstudio) baut keine Gehinzellen ab



Not sure if srs. Kiffen baut keine Gehirnzellen ab und du bist zu alt für Bier, wenn es dir zu bitter ist und du 16 bist? also irgendwas ist hier falsch...

BTT: Kommt drauf an, was grad da ist. Normalerweise zum "Aufwärmen" Desperados oder Curuba, die andern Sachen schmecken ja nur nach Brause und wird runtergekippt wie Wasser. Aber gegen ein kühles Bier ist eigentlich nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Lari (11. Juni 2011)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Also mein Lieblingsbier ist V+ Curuba. Pils undso ist mir etwas zu bitter. Ich will aber eh mit Alkoohol aufhöhren, bin 16 und zu alt für sone Kiddyscheiße. Kiffen beeinträchtigt wenigstens nicht den Muskelaufbau (Ich gehe Fitnessstudio) baut keine Gehinzellen ab


----------



## wildrazor09 (11. Juni 2011)

Schiimon schrieb:


> Not sure if srs. Kiffen baut keine Gehirnzellen ab und du bist zu alt für Bier, wenn es dir zu bitter ist und du 16 bist? also irgendwas ist hier falsch...
> 
> BTT: Kommt drauf an, was grad da ist. Normalerweise zum "Aufwärmen" Desperados oder Curuba, die andern Sachen schmecken ja nur nach Brause und wird runtergekippt wie Wasser. Aber gegen ein kühles Bier ist eigentlich nichts einzuwenden.



Ich sagte Alkohol, voll dumm wenn man besoffen ist.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. Juni 2011)

Budweiser is lecker^^

Seitdem ich damals auf Kursfahrt in Prag war, kommich davon net mehr los


----------

